# BALENO Thermoanzug Bergen / 2-teiler / von Angelgeräte Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (2. Oktober 2006)

*Original BALENO Thermo Anzug Bergen 2-teilig*
Bei uns alle Größen eingetroffen. S-XXXL

Sie suchen einen hervorragenden warmen und haltbaren Thermoanzug? Der 100% Wasserdicht ist? Der wenig kostet und wahrscheinlich auch ewig hält?

Dann nehmen Sie nicht irgendwelche Billiganzüge von den bekannten Herstellern, sondern gleich einen der Besten.

*€ 49,90 S- XL*
*€ 53,90 XXL*
*€ 57,90 XXXL*
*KEINE VERSANDKOSTEN!*







*Farbe: Khaki*
*2-Teiler aus Nylide, Steppgefütterte Jacke und Bundhose*
*Spezifikationen:*

*Jacke:*
*- Kapuze im Kragen*
*- Innentasche*
*- Reiss- und Klettverschluss*
*- Strickbündchen*
*- Taschen mit Klettverschluss*
*Hose:*
*- Elastik im Bund*
*- Seitenschlitz mit Druckknopf*
*- Reissverschluss am Beinende*


Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach einer preiswerten klassischen Bekleidung mit derselben Verarbeitung wie High-Tech-Outwear sind, dann ist die Nylide-Reihe die ideale Lösung für Sie.

Im Hinblick auf die Leistungen bei Wasser- und Winddichtigkeit und Kältewiderstand ist bei unserem Nylide-Outwear jedes Entwurfs- und Verarbeitungsdetail ausgiebig untersucht und geprüft worden.

100 % WASSERDICHT - 100% WINDDICHT - KOMFORTABEL - WASCHMASCHINENTAUGLICH - STRAPAZIERFÄHIG - LEICHT

Bei Fragen: 05255 - 934700
www.angel-schlageter.de​ 

*Hier Best**ellen*
oder per Telefon​ 

Unser Katalog 2006/2007 als DOWNLOAD​ 
Die einzelnen Teile stehen Ihnen bequem als Download zum Ansehen oder Ausdrucken zur Verfügung. Oder bestellen Sie Ihren Wunschbereich KOSTENLOS als Papierkatalog



​ 
*Reisen 2007* (Uwe Onken Katalog 2007) (PDF 1,63 MB)​*Daiwa Competence Center* (Daiwa Ruten + Rollen Programm) (PDF 1,65 MB) 
*Echolote + GPS *(GARMIN, Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird, Smartcast) (PDF 7,60 MB) 
*Bekleidung* (Schwimmanzüge, Regen- und Thermobekleidung, Outdoor) (PDF 9,2 MB)
*Petzl Kopflampen *NEU* *(PDF 0,5 MB)
*Elektromotoren + Batterien* (Minn Kota, Zebco Rhino, Torqeedo, Motorguide, Batterien, Ladegeräte) (PDF 8,40 MB) 
*Kunstköder* (Rapala, Blue-Fox, Castaic, Duralure Meeresköder und Pilker) (PDF 4,84)


(Druckfehler, Irrtümer und Preisänderungen vorbe​


----------

